# Satinettes and Jcobin



## logomono13 (Dec 6, 2013)

Like, i know Jacobins are somewhat larger...but Could they get along? I am getting a pair of Satinettes soon, and i was wondering if they would get along in a large flight Aviary.... would the jacobins bully the satinettes if they got close enough/ in visual range. Or woud the Satinettes like, i dont know, like fight with them or like fly on them and make them fly away in fear?????


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

I don;t know that either of them have a reputation for being aggressive, so they shouldn't just automatically attack each other.

The risk of large vs small is that IF they do fight then the smaller one can get seriously injured.

However if you have plenty of space for the small ones to run away and get out of the big birds way there shouldn't be a problem.

I myself have a 5 bird loft with 3 very large pigeons (lahore and king mixes) and 2 triganino modenese (pretty small breed)

One of the big birds is a bully but heavy and not so mobile. The triganinos are extremely agile and quick to give him space.

My male triganino has been picking fights with another very large male. Luckily the other male is really sweet and only fights back when really pushed, and then the little guy soon runs away!


----------



## Ross Howard (Nov 26, 2009)

Male Jacobins have a reputation of being bullies especially if babies are near they have been known to scalp them.


----------



## logomono13 (Dec 6, 2013)

LisaNewTumbler said:


> I don;t know that either of them have a reputation for being aggressive, so they shouldn't just automatically attack each other.
> 
> The risk of large vs small is that IF they do fight then the smaller one can get seriously injured.
> 
> ...


My Female Jacobin, Sarah, is more agile than the male, Nando. He tends to perch and watch the entire aviary. Sarah, she watches around because she has separated the ffeathers arond her eyes and is able to see good. She however, like Nando is clumsy when they flys, clashing into walls bet hold on like .... this happens often. When i had a pair of West of England Tumblers, Nando bullied the male, named Boo, and eventually he lived up to his name, Scareing the crap out of Nando, and eventually getting in a fight, and he just kinda never talked again.


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

Ross Howard said:


> Male Jacobins have a reputation of being bullies especially if babies are near they have been known to scalp them.


Didn't know that! Thanks for the info


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

In my case it seems that the biggest bird in my loft is the softest.

Poor guy is getting chased and bullied by the tiniest guy in the loft.
Pigeons  lol


----------

